# Freezing a pede to kill fungus?



## SDCPs (May 29, 2012)

A forum member recently contacted me and offered some potential advice to help with a fungus problem I have on an AGB: he has some of that white stringy stuff on the very front legs. It's not extensive, but I don't want it to spread 

Here is what he had to say:



> Have you tried freezing the pede to kill the fungus? Most arthopods have a much higher cold tolerance then the fungi infecting them. 10 minutes in the freezer should kill the fungus and after 10 minutes out of the freezer the pede should be ok.
> 
> ____________________________________-Different message. I asked if he was positive about the safety of this.
> 
> ...


Any advice?


----------



## Ciphor (May 29, 2012)

Just to add context, this image started the conversation.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=26489&catid=member&imageuser=62954

I've personally never done peds, and I have concerns about the legs. I might go catch a small ped this weekend and just test their freeze tolerance myself.

There has to be a less dangerous method then jock-itch treatment.


----------



## Galapoheros (May 29, 2012)

You could just go to a store and get Fungicure, it works, water it down to half strength if you wanted to, it would probably work as well.  It would also help if you posted pics so people could see what exactly is going on with your millipede.  Imo, freezing is a bad idea, esp. with animals from tropical zones.  There is a lot of questionable info on the internet from people assuming something happened for reasons that it didn't.  The thing going on with the rear end of you millipede, are you sure that's a fungus?  The spider in that story might have been fine if the guy never put in the freezer.  There is a lot of speculation stated as fact on forums, the reason you're asking I suppose.

I just looked at that fungus pic.  It's possible that the J itch treatment did the job but with a fungus infection that bad, the fungus itself may have done irreversible damage to the millipede in that area but is being blamed on the med instead.


----------



## SDCPs (May 29, 2012)

Ciphor said:


> Just to add context, this image started the conversation.
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=26489&catid=member&imageuser=62954
> 
> ...


Yes, the pede in that pic has the jock-itch treatment. I'm taking that stuff back. Didn't know it was a powder until too late!

THE WHITE STUFF IS JOCK-ITCH, *NOT Fungus.* That really just isn't clear. I'd been working on the fungus for awhile.

I posted a video of the *original* infection: 

[YOUTUBE]lV-CLXYSvps[/YOUTUBE]


I have Fungicure and have been using it. Looks like it's working on the flameleg. Does it leave a white residue around the rings?

However, the AGB, although better, still seems to be infected.


----------



## Galapoheros (May 29, 2012)

I only got halfway through your vid, I would guess it's a fungus too though I haven't dealt with millipedes much.  But it seems to me that a fungus will be growing within and out of the exoskeleton causing damage so that when the fungus is gone or dead, you will probably see the damage left behind that might be repaired if any molts are left.  I don't know if the Fungicure leaves a white residue but if it does you could rinse it in a couple of days.  It didn't leave a residue on the millipedes I have because I put a drop on the front segments where the legs attach, the millipedes didn't like it so they cleaned the the entire area, spreading it like I mentioned, I saw nothing left behind.  The white furry fungus is completely gone with no residue probably because of them cleaning the area.  Maybe that millipede is on the old side, do you know?


----------



## Ciphor (May 29, 2012)

Galapoheros said:


> You could just go to a store and get Fungicure, it works, water it down to half strength if you wanted to, it would probably work as well.  It would also help if you posted pics so people could see what exactly is going on with your millipede.  Imo, freezing is a bad idea, esp. with animals from tropical zones.  There is a lot of questionable info on the internet from people assuming something happened for reasons that it didn't.  The thing going on with the rear end of you millipede, are you sure that's a fungus?  The spider in that story might have been fine if the guy never put in the freezer.  There is a lot of speculation stated as fact on forums, the reason you're asking I suppose.
> 
> I just looked at that fungus pic.  It's possible that the J itch treatment did the job but with a fungus infection that bad, the fungus itself may have done irreversible damage to the millipede in that area but is being blamed on the med instead.


No need to be snide or a jerk. Less hypocracy too, you are speculating about my spiders situation as much as I am his pede.

Do you have any experience freezing inverts?

Lets stick to the facts:

His invert likely was infected by fungus (not confirmed with a culture)
His invert was treated with Jock Itch
His invert is showing signs of damage (either from the fungus, or treatment)

Those are the facts, everything else is _speculation_ at this point.

There likely is a better treatment, I hope he finds it and his pede gets better, I care about the pede getting better.


----------



## Galapoheros (May 29, 2012)

Ciphor said:


> No need to be snide or a jerk. Less hypocracy too, you are speculating about my spiders situation as much as I am his pede.
> 
> Do you have any experience freezing inverts?
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, if you look at the post times, we posted at just about the same time.  At the time I posted, you were anonymous, I would not have directed that post at anybody in particular.  But anyway, I stick to what I posted, sorry about the circumstances there.


----------



## Ciphor (May 29, 2012)

Galapoheros said:


> Unfortunately, if you look at the post times, we posted at just about the same time.  At the time I posted, you were anonymous, I would not have directed that post at anybody in particular.  But anyway, I stick to what I posted, sorry about the circumstances there.


What does post times have to do with being snide or a jerk? Whatever dude...

Anyway, I'll do a little less assuming and a little more science this weekend, see if I can get my hands on a tropical pede, but if I cannot I'll test on a small neartic one.


----------



## SDCPs (May 29, 2012)

If you really want to know,

I've treated this pede with Physan 20 seedling strength several times (maybe 4?) and my fingernail (got most of the gunk off his rear with that combination), Jock itch twice. Once with just a little, then a storm as you saw in the photo (I did wipe some off afterward).

Then, I treated with Fungicure, a liquid Galapoheros mentioned actually helped his pedes here

This is a pic of the product







Anyway, twice with that stuff and the pede seems well enough to release back in the cage. Not certain but I can't quarantine him forever (it's been 2 months I think). I already got most of the visible off before the jock itch. I'll keep my eye on him. I should probably catch him for another pic. Looks like either dried chemical or dead fungus (all white) on his behind almost under his segments.

---------- Post added 05-29-2012 at 08:17 PM ----------




Galapoheros said:


> I only got halfway through your vid


I don't blame you 

---------- Post added 05-29-2012 at 08:19 PM ----------




Ciphor said:


> Anyway, I'll do a little less assuming and a little more science this weekend, see if I can get my hands on a tropical pede, but if I cannot I'll test on a small neartic one.


Sounds great! Just remember to also post a follow up on what happened including his condition a week later or so...there might be a delayed reaction to the procedure. Yeah, the legs would probably be the thing of concern.


----------



## Galapoheros (May 29, 2012)

I don't know if it's coincidence, but I have 4 over here and only the males got the fungus and only got it around the sexual organ parts.  I wonder what the ratio to females is when it comes to getting the fungus.  I would only try the freezer thing if you had a lot of extras or you were pretty sure it was going to die anyway.  Spiders endure the cold, many of them anyway, above ground so many will have a resistance to it, but my speculation is that the millipedes won't because they depend on higher ground temps since they bury and also go into rotting wood in temperate zones.


----------



## Michiel (May 30, 2012)

I highly doubt freezing will kill any fungus, these are basic life forms that also occur in arctic regions...I would stick with the other tips you got (fungicide and such)...


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 2, 2012)

Ciphor said:


> What does post times have to do with being snide or a jerk? Whatever dude...
> 
> Anyway, I'll do a little less assuming and a little more science this weekend, see if I can get my hands on a tropical pede, but if I cannot I'll test on a small neartic one.


gala has given more ppl good advice than you have posts... keep a civil tongue in your head   btw, so have i  

fungi- and bacteri- cides are a bit risky to use, but a lot of them seem to be decently effective for our critters when watered down. it would be great to keep track of what maladies are treated how in the hobby, over a period of years


----------



## SDCPs (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll reply to gala's tread, but the fungus is getting better with the fungicure.


----------

